# Faith or Atheism?



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you have faith in a religion or an unknown entity that dictates all life and meaning as we know it? Or is your mind open to more concrete ideas and reasonable thoughts supported by scientific facts and theories?

The Battle of Beliefs are* Over*!

Round 2 Winner: Atheism; 83-50

I walk the path of the *Atheist*, for *faith* is a gift that I have yet to receive.

As the poll suggests, you either believe in something, or you believe in nothing. The guidlines are, if you are not an Atheist, then you have Faith.

Currently awaiting mods to move this topic to Edge of Forum, otherwise my name will quickly fill up the poll section.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 30, 2010)

Isn't Atheism a faith in-itself? A faith in logic and further understanding?


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you have faith in a religion or an unknown entity


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I walk the path of the *Atheist*, for *faith* is a gift that I have yet to receive.



Sorry, I just felt it needed to be said.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 30, 2010)

Agnostic :-p


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

I cant wait for my 3rd poll. :D



			
				GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Agnostic :-p


That counts as faith you Silly Billy. :3


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I cant wait for my 3rd poll. :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to think of it as undecided faith.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agnostic means you're "unsure" because you don't want to forsake what you used to believe in, which means you still "kinda" believe which is enough to warrant as faith.

As stated before, you either believe in something, or you believe in nothing. Duh! D


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 30, 2010)

Not always true. I choose not to decide. God or no, I can't imagine it's man's place to figure out the universe. God exists, cool. If not, cool.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 30, 2010)

If god exists, he or she is a dirty piece of shit


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Not always true. I choose not to decide. God or no, I can't imagine it's man's place to figure out the universe. God exists, cool. If not, cool.


This isn't a religon discussion, or what "exactly" you believe in.

It is strictly "Do you have faith? Yes or No."

Theres no reason to get into detail on a question that is as simple as a coin flip.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for interjecting then.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 30, 2010)

i don't have faith nor do i care if it exists or not but i don't hate on people who do believe it.


----------



## nutella (Apr 30, 2010)

faith ftw


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> faith ftw


This guy gets it!


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 30, 2010)

Faith (the score is even!)


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 30, 2010)

I do not believe in any religions but that does not make me atheist. 
I believe we are all here for a reason, and need to learn from the experience. 
This then makes me lean towards there being a higher purpose to the universe and existance.


----------



## J3LL0 (Apr 30, 2010)

Faith.
I am catholic.


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism, obviously.


----------



## monkat (Apr 30, 2010)

Pft. Heathenism all the way, mates. Great googly moogly!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 30, 2010)

could i choose both?

If i feel like it, i might believe in whichever god there is for whatever reason but other than that, most of the time, i don't believe in them, if i do believe in a god, it will be me


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism


----------



## Taijo (Apr 30, 2010)

While growing up my father always made sure I knew what things were but decided for myself what to believe in. He taught me to not blindly accept what I learned about god on sunday morning TV and what I learned about dinosaurs in school.

Dinosaurs made sense to me, religion didn't. As a kid, I thought I would get it when I grew up, after all I was just a kid and these millions of people who would swarm to see the pope or some other religious figure were adults.

I grew up, and it never started making sense. Ultimately I think I became progressively dissapointed with humankind. =/

Atheism.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism. Religion is considered boooring recreation to me.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism - I'm not a superstitious person - and I _certainly_ don't believe in mediaeval superstitions (like religion).


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Apr 30, 2010)

atheism...


----------



## ConJ (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism.

Mainly because religion, along with politics, is one the largest causes of war in the world.


----------



## gotchapt (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism btw


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism.


Spoiler: Warning, not for the easily offended religous people




Even with spoiler, it's still insulting..


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 30, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Mainly because religion, along with politics, is one the largest causes of war in the world.


QFT
That is why I am antireligious. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antireligion


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Warning, not for the easily offended *religous* * people



Why post if you know that people are going to be easily offended ?? Hiding it in a spoiler doesn't make it unoffensive anyway. 

oh and its religious *


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 30, 2010)

*Warning: Go Fuck Yourself* would probably be more appropriate, but it isn't nice enough for The Rules. In fact, I'm not even allowed to post this.


Edit: I've been reading too much George Carlin lately.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I believe *we are all here for a reason*, and need to learn from the experience.
> This then makes me* lean towards there being a higher purpose to the universe* and existance.


Faith


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 30, 2010)

I belief that we are here on earth because secret aliens in dark space let us. When the time comes the secret aliens will enslave mankind and steal there technology. I don't know why they do it but I hope they will explain it in ME3.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 30, 2010)

Faith, but very open. I think there is some mysterious thing who guide us. You can call it God, aliens, Cthulhu, the Force, or whatever you like. For me, it can be a living form, or a "flowing concept" like the Force.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm a rationalist so I have no faith aka, Atheist.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism.

Without religion the world might be so ahead of its time.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism. Enough said.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 30, 2010)

Faith.  Everything has a cause, everything came from somewhere.  Doesn't mean the First Cause has anything to do with our lives now, though.  Deism FTW


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe in a sly creature(god) who teaches us lessons through weird ways.
I don't believe in nothing else including religion and atheism.


----------



## punkyrule (Apr 30, 2010)

I do believe in faith. Though I doubt sometimes... but only sometimes.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Agnostic means you're "unsure" because you don't want to forsake what you used to believe in, which means you still "kinda" believe which is enough to warrant as faith.
> 
> As stated before, you either believe in something, or you believe in nothing. Duh! D


----------



## kaoken (Apr 30, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Isn't Atheism a faith in-itself? A faith in logic and further understanding?




No, faith by definition is a belief.  Atheism is without a belief of.  IE:  Not believing goblins exist doesn't make you a believer in a no-goblin religion.  Or, choosing not to buy a game doesn't make you an anti-game buyer.


----------



## djleviticus (Apr 30, 2010)

i have great faith in jesus christ he is the worlds saviour. My life belongs to him!!!! He is lord of all!!!!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm actually quite surprised at the amount of atheists votes.

In the real word atheists make up the smallest fraction of the world.


----------



## djleviticus (Apr 30, 2010)

There is only one way to God and that is by accepting Jesus Christ as your Saviour and Confessing your sins, then ask to receive the holy Spirit who will help you to pray and live your daily life through Jesus!!!
Amen!!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I'm actually quite surprised at the amount of atheists votes.
> 
> In the real word atheists make up the smallest fraction of the world.



The percentage of computer literate people who are atheist is far higher than in the general population of the world, any online poll will be skewed towards non-belief.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

djleviticus said:
			
		

> There is only one way to God and that is by accepting Jesus Christ as your Saviour and Confessing your sins, then ask to receive the holy Spirit who will help you to pray and live your daily life through Jesus!!!
> Amen!!


----------



## ykhan (Apr 30, 2010)

wow more atheists then theists according to the poll


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> wow more atheists then theists according to the poll


Yeah, if you'd have read the page you'd see that someone already explained why that is.
Computer literate people are usually people who can think logically, therefore they generally don't believe in god.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2010)

J3LL0 said:
			
		

> Faith.
> I am catholic.



Good but you need to think twice about that. God gave a specific warning in His Word that the Catholic Church would change His laws as well as prophetic and other times. Yes, ten commandments.. Proof ? Here:

http://www.the-ten-commandments.org/romanc...mmandments.html

EDIT: For anybody else. Dont add to my comments. It is meant to be for J3LL0 because he is faith.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 30, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Atheism.
> 
> Mainly because religion, along with politics, is one the largest causes of war in the world.


Can you have faith without religion?


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 30, 2010)

Where's the "meh" option?


----------



## dark ajax (Apr 30, 2010)

Really, this post should have more options than just Faith or Atheist, cuz, you know, some people (including myself) believe in god through nature, reasoning, science, the complexity of the universe and perfection of life itself, but i dislike religions in general mostly because they thend to be TOO close minded and have a point of view like: "I'm on the right religion, everybody else convert to mine or you'll be screwed in hell" or shit like that, I do believe In a god, a creator god, and maybe a spiritual force beyond our knowledge, but I do think it's ridiculous just expecting to believe that the so called "God" expects us to be mindless blind puppets who just follow orders from spiritual liders and "magical ancestral books written by god inspired prophets", so for me is neither option in the poll, but i think being atheist is arrogant, it's simple I think the best way to believe in God is with our logical reasoning and just taking a deep reflection about the way things work on this planet, you know, the nature, animals, weather, space, life itself, etc.

P.S. Everybody can dissagree with me, but I think the most important is to respect everyone else's beliefs...


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> J3LL0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is being an Atheist arrogant? Religious people think that the whole entire universe was made by someone who apparently loves us very much, which is why he creates a universe with (as far as we know for sure) only one planet that can hold intelligent life.
Atheists accept that it's there for some reason, but at least they know that is wasn't created especially for them. So I really don't see how being atheist is arrogant.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I was a catholic before but not anymore and my family are still Catholics. I respect them but for me no names. I believe in God and bible itself. No churches. Remember, the King James version isnt accurate as well and it has some misinterpret which I have a proof if you would like then pm me but if not then doesnt matter to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the churches.. They are not to be trust. Too confusion.


----------



## kaoken (Apr 30, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> Really, this post should have more options than just Faith or Atheist, cuz, you know, some people (including myself) believe in god through nature, reasoning, science, the complexity of the universe and perfection of life itself, but i dislike religions in general mostly because they thend to be TOO close minded and have a point of view like: "I'm on the right religion, everybody else convert to mine or you'll be screwed in hell" or shit like that, I do believe In a god, a creator god, and maybe a spiritual force beyond our knowledge, but I do think it's ridiculous just expecting to believe that the so called "God" expects us to be mindless blind puppets who just follow orders from spiritual liders and "magical ancestral books written by god inspired prophets", so for me is neither option in the poll, but i think being atheist is arrogant, it's simple I think the best way to believe in God is with our logical reasoning and just taking a deep reflection about the way things work on this planet, you know, the nature, animals, weather, space, life itself, etc.
> 
> P.S. Everybody can dissagree with me, but I think the most important is to respect everyone else's beliefs...




Please feel free to explain your reasoning for calling atheist arrogant.  Anyways, I don't understand your philosophy--so because you can't explain nature and the complexity of the universe you say a God did it.  I don't see how that's any different from standard religions.


----------



## DAZA (Apr 30, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> If god exists, he or she is a dirty piece of shit



pmsl, that just about sums it up for me, i dont believe.. never have never will!


----------



## dark ajax (Apr 30, 2010)

It's simple, God=Universe Creator (not necessarily the mastermind behind everything happening here), you can analize the way everything in the universe just works ok in conjunction and for me is impossible to say that "Someone or Something" beyond us planed all beforehand, I just think it can't be just a HUGE series of coincidenses. So I'm not talking about an especific god or father or wathever, I'm just saying that everything works in conjunction because it's designed to do so, designed by the so called "God" (spectral force, an incorporeal beign, space particles that induce evolution, I don't know)...


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 30, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> Really, this post should have more options than just Faith or Atheist, cuz, you know, some people (including myself) believe in god through nature, reasoning, science, the complexity of the universe and perfection of life itself, but i dislike religions in general mostly because they thend to be TOO close minded and have a point of view like:


Why does faith have to be linked to a religion? If you believe there is purpose to the universe I call that faith.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2010)

DAZA said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. Be ready because dont tell me I didnt warn you. It did occurred to Noah who warned nonbeliever people what God told to Noah what will happen to those people and see whats happened ? You know the story ? Yeah. Think about it.. No ? Alright. You do whatever you want and be prepare. You will see.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> dark ajax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats your opinion. Without a religion.. there are no faith. Being faith without a religion doesnt make a sense. Just like without the teeth you cannot chew meat. You must have teeth to chew the meat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh yea, about evolution.. It doesnt existed. It is for atheist believer.


----------



## dark ajax (Apr 30, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> dark ajax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmm, well right, but not in the strict sense of the word faith, it's like a BLIND belief in a supernatural that CONTROLS everything and everyone,
but all in all you have a good point...


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 30, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> DAZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The story of the magic tardis incest boat?  Yeah, I've heard it.  Are you saying I should base my life decisions off that tale?  I think I'd rather take moral advice from something a bit more believable.  Like Pokemon.

EDIT:  By the way,  like the way that the story of Noah's ark is now treated like some cute children's story about animals and rainbows, when it was actually about God massacring an entire planet full of people - the guilty, the innocent, men, women children, animals, evrything in an evil, spiteful rage.


----------



## kaoken (Apr 30, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> It's simple, God=Universe Creator (not necessarily the mastermind behind everything happening here), you can analize the way everything in the universe just works ok in conjunction and for me is impossible to say that "Someone or Something" beyond us planed all beforehand, I just think it can't be just a HUGE series of coincidenses. So I'm not talking about an especific god or father or wathever, I'm just saying that everything works in conjunction because it's designed to do so, designed by the so called "God" (spectral force, an incorporeal beign, space particles that induce evolution, I don't know)...




Exactly my point, you don't know hence you say a creator did it.  And you are also using Ordered-Theory, but do you know that even in chaos there is order?  You will find it if you look for it, as the old saying goes.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

agnosticism is the most logical answer


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> Really, this post should have more options than just Faith or Atheist, cuz, you know, some people (including myself) believe in god through nature, reasoning, science, the complexity of the universe and perfection of life itself, but i dislike religions in general mostly because they thend to be TOO close minded and have a point of view like: "I'm on the right religion, everybody else convert to mine or you'll be screwed in hell" or shit like that, I do believe In a god, a creator god, and maybe a spiritual force beyond our knowledge, but I do think it's ridiculous just expecting to believe that the so called "God" expects us to be mindless blind puppets who just follow orders from spiritual liders and "magical ancestral books written by god inspired prophets", so for me is neither option in the poll, but i think being atheist is arrogant, it's simple I think the best way to believe in God is with our logical reasoning and just taking a deep reflection about the way things work on this planet, you know, the nature, animals, weather, space, life itself, etc.
> 
> P.S. Everybody can dissagree with me, but I think the most important is to respect everyone else's beliefs...


The poll is the basic of the basics.
Just like the last poll and the soon to be new poll, I only care about the most basic "How many"s and not the "Why?"
Thats why the chicken or beef poll did not include deer, fish, vegetarian, ect...
I know there are many belief systems out there but this poll is asking the very basic question of beliefs, something, or nothing.
I don't care what these atheists or believers have to say about their opinions, I just care about the "Yes or No" answers.


----------



## Conor (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism wins?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incest boat ? Obviously, you dont know much about it. It is not about incest.. Where did you get that word from ? Nonsense.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I didnt saying you should base your life decisions off that tale. What your life right now is a tale because you are too independent and you dont need invisible supernatural power in the universe when the time is come. This world is gone bad. Thats sign.. Just like what bible warned us about before. No argument. I respect your nonbeliever, thats all.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Atheism wins?


Pretty much.
It already collected 100 votes.
But it was much sooner than I expected.
I pre-maturely ended Round 1 because it took a week to collect 80 people.

I'll start a new poll later tonight. Its going to be even more controversial.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 30, 2010)

More controversial ? Srsly, what's more controversial than religion/faith ? Oh... Maybe politics.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 30, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Firstly, see my edit

EDIT: By the way, like the way that the story of Noah's ark is now treated like some cute children's story about animals and rainbows, when it was actually about God massacring an entire planet full of people - the guilty, the innocent, men, women children, animals, evrything in an evil, spiteful rage.

Don't think I'd like to worship such a murderous, evil deity.

Secondly what I mean by magic is that it managed to fit two of every animal, plus food for them, which is simply not believable.  What I mean by incest is that if there's only two of each animal, the only way to repopulate the planet is for their children to breed with their sisters or parents.  Much like Adam and Eve's children.

Many religious people don't believe Noah's ark is a literal story either, by the way.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> More controversial ? Srsly, what's more controversial than religion/faith ? Oh... Maybe politics.


I don't want to give any hints... but its outrageous.


----------



## Magmorph (Apr 30, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh yea, about evolution.. It doesnt existed. It is for atheist believer.


Have you ever wondered why there is a new influenza vaccine every year? That's evolution in action.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 30, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made me laugh in real life, thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going with faith, not giving a reason for obvious reasons.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 30, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol so thats why when people get flu shots they end up getting sick...it's a good thing i never get flu shots


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 30, 2010)

I rather not belief fiction created by pedophiles to bash gay's and other non-believers.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 30, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... No, that'sb ecause of the way a vaccine works.

It really baffles me that so many people here believe in some kind of God and actually saying that by thinking logically there is no other explanation for the creation of the universe.

"It can't all be coincidence"? Really? Why not? The chance of everything working out like it has is extremely small, but with a universe that is (to our knowledge) infinite, it doesn't seem too unlikely.

I've been raised catholic, but from the age of 12 my education has centered around the scientific methods. I've simply become too sceptic to believe something when there's no reason things couldn't have happened otherwise. I can understand why people choose to believe in a God, but thinking logically, I can't see how you can in the long term.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> It's simple, God=Universe Creator (not necessarily the mastermind behind everything happening here), you can analize the way everything in the universe just works ok in conjunction and for me is impossible to say that "Someone or Something" beyond us planed all beforehand, I just think it can't be just a HUGE series of coincidenses. So I'm not talking about an especific god or father or wathever, I'm just saying that everything works in conjunction because it's designed to do so, designed by the so called "God" (spectral force, an incorporeal beign, space particles that induce evolution, I don't know)...
> The universe is everything. If it was created by some entity, that means that entity was there while there was nothing. Religion is a contradiction in itself.
> 
> EDIT: And this.
> ...


Those stories are made up by some stupid way too religious person with the motto "if god wants you to fall ill, you fall ill"
Then I say: "If you believe in god, and he is great and omnipotent and benevolent, then if he wouldn't want us to find a cure against the disease, would we be able to find a cure?"


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Those stories are made up by some stupid way too religious person with the motto "if god wants you to fall ill, you fall ill"
> Then I say: "If you believe in god, and he is great and omnipotent and benevolent, then if he wouldn't want us to find a cure against the disease, would we be able to find a cure?"



Thats why those stupid people believes in the churches when someone lost a child or an adult and priest comfortable someone and tell someone that God wants your child or an adult to go to heaven. In the bible didnt say anything and never say anything. Thats why those stupid people are fools enough to believe anything. If priest tell them to jump off the bridge and go to heaven because God say so ? Yeah, think about it. *SIGHING* Churches are full of liars.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> As the poll suggests, you either believe in something, or you believe in nothing. The guidlines are, if you are not an Atheist, then you have Faith.



Atheism is not a belief in nothing, that's nihilism, silly.
Anyway, if I may quote from Einstein:

"Science without religion is lame. Religion without science is blind."


----------



## Tanas (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's and idea for your next pole, "In the Bible God promotes, rape, slavery, torture, child abuse, murder, genocide, human and animal sacrifice, so using the Bible as your source of evidence for these atrocities do you consider God to be "GOOD" or "EVIL"


----------



## Advi (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a faith in science.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 30, 2010)

suprised so many people said faith


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

Being agnostic means you don't believe anything. Being atheist means you believe there is no God, which technically means it's some kind of faith as well.

I'm agnostic btw. I used to be atheist, but then after reading posts by a certain member (IIRC it was Depravo) I found agnosticism to be better suited to me.


----------



## Advi (Apr 30, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Being agnostic means you don't believe anything. Being atheist means you believe there is no God, which technically means it's some kind of faith as well.
> 
> I'm agnostic btw. I used to be atheist, but then after reading posts by a certain member (IIRC it was Depravo) I found agnosticism to be better suited to me.


I think "Faith" in the poll should be "Theism". It makes a hundred times more sense.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 30, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I'm agnostic btw. I used to be atheist, but then after reading posts by a certain member (IIRC it was Depravo) I found agnosticism to be better suited to me.


Good heavens! I didn't know I could be so persuasive.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 30, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even on Facebook, you made a post about being agnostic, I think.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 30, 2010)

What about a third option for those of us who are on the fence.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already explained in a post in the past 6 pages why there is no, or never will be a 3rd option in my polls.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheist here.  I respect the choice some people have made to believe in whatever religion they happen to follow, but I can't do so myself.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2010)

Faith. Ive been a Christian all my life. Well like since i was six and i didnt really know what that meant till like freshman year in high school. 

Ive make several posts about this on here so i do not feel the need to defend myself.


----------



## omatic (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism - I don't trust humans to talk to me about religion anymore.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow there's so many people who posted BS here, but I'm not bothered to correct them as it would take up a whole page.
Any way's I went with Faith.

And i just wanted to point out some experiences in my life which convince me that god is real.

First of all I'd like to point out the reason that there is so much evil, murder, rape etc in the world is because god is testing us, i could go into more detail, but it would be very long.

Now

1. There was this time in my life where a lot of stuff was going wrong, not majorly wrong but quite annoying, basically a lot of stuff was going wrong, And also this is around the time that i stopped praying a lot of the time. Basically My life was bad, i had lots of homework, i was irritable all the time and i felt lethargic 24/7. Then i decided to start praying again and as i did my life started to get much better and the problems went away.

2. Just recently, my mum was having the MOT for the car done and she was looking for some important papers of the car that were needed an she was really frustrated when she couldn't find them. So she started to pray while she was praying she remembered that she put the papers in her cupboard with all the prayer books and what do you know, they were there. Coincidence? I think not.

There are more situations but right now I'm quite sleepy so not bothered to type.
BTW I'm muslim for anyone who wants to know.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> Atheism - I don't trust humans to talk to me about religion anymore.


Would you trust a bear?


----------



## Tanas (Apr 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> 2. Just recently, my mum was having the MOT for the car done and she was looking for some important papers of the car that were needed an she was really frustrated when she couldn't find them. So she started to pray while she was praying she remembered that she put the papers in her cupboard with all the prayer books and what do you know, they were there. Coincidence? I think not.



LOL, I do hope that this is your attempt at sarcasm? because I haven't heard anything as ridiculous as this in all my life.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you mind pointing out why it is "ridiculous."


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 30, 2010)

My faith is wavering but I still believe.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Would you believe in a god if a talking bear tells you about god?


----------



## Yumi (Apr 30, 2010)

Atheism.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

It would be way too hard for me to classify myself as having either faith or being an Atheist. I guess I am a mix of both.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 30, 2010)

Well considering that it's a talking yes i would start to believe in god if a talking bear said so (if i was atheist which I'm not)


----------



## Yumi (Apr 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> It would be way too hard for me to classify myself as having either faith or being an Atheist. I guess I am a mix of both.


Agnostic


----------



## omatic (Apr 30, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a real bear was talking to me, and I was sure I wasn't tripping on something, then it'd be something supernatural and outside the bounds of reason, as far as my knowledge goes. I'd be interested in what it had to say.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not even that either.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its ridiculous because your mom just happened to remember where she had left them.

If she didn't have all those religion books lying around she would have found it without a problem.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 30, 2010)

omatic said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, it definitely would be more convincing than some loon quoting versus from a 2000 year old book written by sheep herders, goat herders and fishermen.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> First of all I'd like to point out the reason that there is so much evil, murder, rape etc in the world is because god is testing us, i could go into more detail, but it would be very long.
> 
> The world has always been like that.  People simply have greater and faster access to information in the world today, so they know about more about the violence that occurs.  People were far more miserable in the past than they are today, and the only people who you could argue are being "tested" these days are those in Earth's poorer, or more oppressive countries.  In countries like yours and mine, people are (by and large) much happier than ever before in human history.
> 
> QUOTE(BobTheJoeBob @ Apr 30 2010, 05:31 PM) 2. Just recently, my mum was having the MOT for the car done and she was looking for some important papers of the car that were needed an she was really frustrated when she couldn't find them. So she started to pray while she was praying she remembered that she put the papers in her cupboard with all the prayer books and what do you know, they were there. Coincidence? I think not.



I'm pretty sure that if god exists, he/she/it doesn't answer prayers for faulty memories.  She remembered the papers were there because she'd put them in with prayer books, and she was praying at the time.  That's a pretty basic memory association.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 30, 2010)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't reply to this question because I thought that it was just another attempt at sarcasm, guess I was wrong...


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 30, 2010)

lolreligion. How many times has this been brought up on temp in the past years.. I've lost count.

I'm the only atheist in my entire family (both sides).
I went to church at least two times a week (usually three) for twelve years.
I've even served for the church for two years under various positions.

Then I realized it was all stupid, at least in my point of view.

Though, I admit, I detest Roman Catholicism because it was, and is, continuously shoved down my throat by my said family. 
I don't care what religion you believe in, what sexual orientation/preference is, or whatever, just don't _force_ me to believe or do anything.


----------



## King Zargo (Apr 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> 2. Just recently, my mum was having the MOT for the car done and she was looking for some important papers of the car that were needed an she was really frustrated when she couldn't find them. So she started to pray while she was praying she remembered that she put the papers in her cupboard with all the prayer books and what do you know, they were there. Coincidence? I think not.



God's priorities are messed up.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

A Classic Homer Simpson line said:
			
		

> Dear Lord, The gods have been good to me. For the first time in my life, everything is absolutely perfect just the way it is. So here's the deal - You freeze everything the way it is, and I won't ask for anything more. If that is OK, please give me absolutely no sign....
> OK deal!
> In gratitude, I present you this offering of cookies and milk. If you want me to eat them for you, give me no sign....
> Thy will be done.


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 30, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Wow there's so many people who posted BS here, but I'm not bothered to correct them as it would take up a whole page.
> Any way's I went with Faith.
> 
> And i just wanted to point out some experiences in my life which convince me that god is real.
> ...


Call what people posted BS.
Post more BS.
My face:


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 30, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Call what people posted BS.
> Post more BS.
> My face:



logical thinker thinks logically


----------



## Njrg (Apr 30, 2010)

Poll Over, Winner Atheism, details on page 1. If I could move this thread to Edge of Forum to avoid appearance of spamming, I would.


----------



## BlueStar (May 1, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> First of all I'd like to point out the reason that there is so much evil, murder, rape etc in the world is because god is testing us,



Wow, what a dickish thing for God to do.


----------



## BlueStar (May 1, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we know why God didn't save all those people in Hati, he was too busy answering the prayers of people who lost paperwork or want their school football team to win.


----------



## lolzed (May 1, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


according to mah teacher Haiti went Satanism when they were colonized,instead of praying to God.That's one of their punishment I guess


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 1, 2010)

Wow, even more BS then before, oh well I'll guess I'll just lave it considering that if i did explain it in more detail would take too much time. And I'm really not bothered so I'll guess I'll leave it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Wow, even more BS then before, oh well I'll guess I'll just leave it considering that if i did explain it in more detail would take too much time. And I'm really not bothered so I'll guess I'll leave it.


This post just proves you are a weakling that cannot explain why he believes in God (or in your case, Allah, which is technically the same God). Coincidences do not prove whether a god exists or not. And like others have already pointed out, the fact that your mother remembered where she had put the papers (next to the prayer books) while she was praying is only logical.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2010)

Faitheism! The new religion you'll invent because you're TOO ENERGETIC for normal religions!

I hate these threads. They never lead to anywhere except showing another example of "Yeah, this is a divisive issue that can't have a common solution." People refuse to agree to disagree and instead just start being dicks to each other and pushing their beliefs. This goes for both sides.

I'm a person without faith. I honestly wouldn't enjoy wasting my Sunday morning in a hot church


----------



## mthrnite (May 2, 2010)

Atheist, but who's counting?
Topic crucified.


----------

